# Do these look like Red's or Car's



## Racumis (Feb 18, 2005)

Just trying to figure it out for good. I'm pretty positive they are Red's. They have reddish eyes but they do have a black humeral spot in the right location.

Thanks


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Racumis said:


> Just trying to figure it out for good. I'm pretty positive they are Red's. They have reddish eyes but they do have a black humeral spot in the right location.
> 
> Thanks
> [snapback]923553[/snapback]​


Reds


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Definitly RBP's


----------



## Racumis (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks.....


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Reds.

EDIT: Oops sorry id was alrdy finisehd


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

ID completed.


----------

